# Dog Walking Belts? which one?



## boxsterchic (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi guys, i now need to buy the right leads/belts for walking multi dogs.

Can anyone recommend a good walking belt and the leads to use with them.
it would be good to be able to change the length?

My local pet shop doesn't sell them and so i have been looking on line and it seems to be a mind field?????

Really appreciate any recommendations as i want to buy the right one.



Thanks


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Indi - Dog walking belts are the bees' knees Indi-Dog and for leads to use with them I like Hooner bungee leads Walking & Cani cross


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I also recommend Indi-Dog for walking belts. For the lead I either use a slider lead or a Single Dog Dampened Line also from Indi-Dog


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

boxsterchic said:


> Hi guys, i now need to buy the right leads/belts for walking multi dogs.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good walking belt and the leads to use with them.
> it would be good to be able to change the length?
> ...


Working Wonders Belt - designed by Nina Bondarenko - Dog & Bone


----------

